# Trading Van Horn is bad move for Isiah



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Trading Van Horn was a bad move for the Knicks. Him and Marbury seemed to like each other, opposite of what the media says. Van Horn is good at hitting wide open jumpers and Marbury is good at drawing double teams. This is music...this is harmony...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why do you keep writing "******"? I am not highly offended per say, but I would be if you were writing trading "blackey". And yes I know you are a white guy but some people might not know that and this is inappropriate.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Regardless of the "******" talk, I think he has a point. Again, not because Van Horn is white, but because Van Horn seemed to fit in well there. Now the Knicks have a guy who is probably just as good as Van Horn for even longer. Tim Thomas has good talent, but I think he is very similar to Rasheed Wallace in the matter that neither play to all of their talent IMO.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, it's clear that Isiah Thomas wants the New York Knicks to be Starbury's team, but trading Van Horn was not really am good idea, especially with Allan Houston 's inconsistency. With Marbury and Houston on the floor, Van Horn should've been the Knicks' third option, making them a decent 1-2-3 punch! But I'm sure Isiah has his reasons!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, Hong Kong Fooey is right...let's cool it on the "******" talk from now on. The point has been made...some people think Thomas dealt away white players, and some people wanted to say it in a joking way.

Let's use more respectful terms, from now on.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But the fact that Isiah traded KVH because hes white is just disgraceful... (i know some would like to disagree as to the reason that he traded him but thats what i beleive  )


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Now I know why white basketball players are always compared to each other.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

So far the Tim Thomas experiment is not going well. Isiah did the Bucks a favor by giving them a proven shooter in exchange for a basically a guy who was to replace Big Dog but turned out to be a bust. 

Zeke didn't trade away white people only or that be disregarding Mcdyess, Ward, Eisely. he traded all the players that smelled of Layden.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How many white people are on the Knicks? And we cant forget about the famous comment about L Bird


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

fans dont seem too happy either they were chanting his Keith name at the game verus the cavs..


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How many white people are on the Knicks? And we cant forget about the famous comment about L Bird


This is just dumb. How many white players are in the league period?

Is Utah doing the same thing since they only have 4 black guys on their roster? I mean they did trade Stevenson for Giricek....


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

As a Knicks fan I've said from day one that this was an absloutely stupid trade.

KVH >>>>> Tim Thomas

and

Doleac >> Nazr Mohamad

We didnt get better at either position. The media was talking like the knicks improved so much because Tim Thomas fits in better with the Offense. How? This kid hasnt done anything in his whole career. KVH's worse season is better than Tim Thomas's best season. Then everyone says Tim Thomas has more potential than KVH. How? He came into the league one year after KVH and has accomplished ways less and shows no sign of getting any better. He has played with the best and the worse and hasnt thrived in any situation. As far as im concerned we would have been better off without getting anything in return, this kid makes us worse. 

Im gonna say it now, and you can quote me.

THE KNICKS WILL NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> 
> . . . .
> 
> ...


I don't know about that. It's true the Knicks don't have much of a cushion, but the EC is SO weak after the top 5 teams (Pacers, Nets, Pistons, Hornets and Bucks), are there 3 teams below that top group we can definitely say are better than the Knicks, even in their weakened state?

They may not make it as the 6th seed, but the Knicks should still be able to stumble, trip and crawl to the 7th or 8th seed. Trading KVH and Doleac was a radical change. It'll take time for the team to adjust to a new style.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How many white people are on the Knicks?


None, but I don't see anyone mentioning the fact that when Thomas took over there was only 2 white players on the roster to begin with. Or the fact that he put a black head coach out of work and also traded away black players.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> None, but I don't see anyone mentioning the fact that when Thomas took over there was only 2 white players on the roster to begin with. Or the fact that he put a black head coach out of work and also traded away black players.


Doleac, Van Horn, Lampe, Vranes. Rights to Vujanic.

Cezary Trybanski is on the Knicks IL right now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And Isiah had the commen im not sure if this is exact words but these are the guidlines "Larry Bird only gets attention as a player because hes white" Yes... one of the greatest players of all time only gets attention because hes white, good one Isiah


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And Isiah had the commen im not sure if this is exact words but these are the guidlines "Larry Bird only gets attention as a player because hes white" Yes... one of the greatest players of all time only gets attention because hes white, good one Isiah


Does this have to be brought up in every thread? :sigh: 

You won't get any argument out of me, when it comes to the fact that trading Doleac and Van Horn was a dumb move, but I wouldn't say it was because they are white, it's because they're shooters. The Knicks had good chemistry going with both guys, in the fact that he could penetrate, and then he'd pass it out to one of them for an open J. Also Doleac worked really well on the pick and roll. 

Then they get Tim Thomas, who might be more of an athlete than Keith Van Horn, but both guys were drafted the same year (second time they were traded for one another) and there has to eventually be a due date on potential; Tim Thomas is what he is, and won't be any better than that. He's not going to be sticking the jumper like KVH, who defied all logic and had success in the Big Apple.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> 
> Im gonna say it now, and you can quote me.
> 
> THE KNICKS WILL NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS.


no way. The knicks are too talented and the east sucks too much. barring injury, I can't see why they won't get in.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> You won't get any argument out of me, when it comes to the fact that trading Doleac and Van Horn was a dumb move, but I wouldn't say it was because they are white, it's because they're shooters.


Yes, because the Knicks have enough shooters already... They have Allan Houston and... and they have Allan Houston and... they have Allan... ya, i think you get my point... if Isiah traded them because they were shooters, he should say that he traded them because they were white, hed look like less of an idiot... Just on this trade what hes done for the Knicks is amazing, but what he did was not smart


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i have said this before and i will repeat it. isaah isnt racist, he just wasnt a very good coach and is not any better as a gm.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The trade was in favour of New York PERIOD If only Tim Thomas improves his *mental* game, Keith would look like a fool.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i have said this before and i will repeat it. isaah isnt racist, he just wasnt a very good coach and is not any better as a gm.


I dont know about not being a very good gm, he did turn this team around from being lottery bound to potentailly making the playoffs. Even if this team doesnt make the playoffs, just getting marbury for nothing is a great move in my book. As for being a bad coach, he team was playing good, and made it to the playoffs but they were really young. I think they could have been playing just as well now with Thomas there. I didnt like this last move he made at all, but that move cant erase all the other good hes done. People actually care about the knicks now, and arent affraid to say it.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Doleac, Van Horn, Lampe, Vranes. Rights to Vujanic.
> ...


I stand corrected, I should have said "2 white players on the 12 man roster":

http://www.nba.com/news/trade_040105.html


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> So far the Tim Thomas experiment is not going well. Isiah did the Bucks a favor by giving them a proven shooter in exchange for a basically a guy who was to replace Big Dog but turned out to be a bust.
> 
> Zeke didn't trade away white people only or that be disregarding Mcdyess, Ward, Eisely. he traded all the players that smelled of Layden.


yea only difference was ward, eisley and mcdyess does nothing VAN HORN DOES for the team. Layden has nothing to do with ward so you should take his name out. he didnt trade deke even though that was laydens move too. If KVH was black i dont think isiah would have let him go.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

tim thomas put up 33 points in sacramento tonight, he was basically there go to guy because he was lighting it up and marbury couldnt find his shot. He played to his potential tonight.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But thats always been his problem, he plays to his potential one night, then falls back to normal Tim the next...


----------

